# What to pair with hypo pastel salmon boa?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Still deciding on which BCI morphs I want to keep, motleys and jungles keep catching my eye. As the title says I have an unsexed individual of that morph, what would make a good mate for him of her?
What would just a common produce?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

You can breed him to just about anything you like. A motley or a jungle would certainly be acceptable.

Hypo and salmon are different names for the same mutant gene. Salmon is also the name of the breeding line that Rich Ihle started. See www.salmonboa.com.

Pastel is polygenetic. There are several breeding lines producing pastel boas. If you like that look, try to find out which line your snake belongs to and breed him to a pastel of the same line.

If breeding him to a common or normal boa, I would expect 1/2 hypo and 1/2 normal. Some are likely to show some pastel influence. Actual results may vary.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Ah ok, thanks ^_^
So is there difference between lines the same as Kahl and Sharp albino's then?
I dont have any other information about him yet aside from whats on his tubs label unfortunately.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

You mean between pastel lines? I understand that there are several pastel breeding lines in Europe and at least one on this side of the pond. I have not heard what the babies look like when two lines are crossed. Sorry I cannot help there.


----------



## outstanding1 (Oct 13, 2015)

you should check out the het russo morph bud


----------

